# Meowey's Pork Rub



## meowey (Aug 13, 2006)

Howdy all,

I use this rub on pork, and like it very much.  I made great pulled pork with it.  I tried it on brisket yesterday, and although the brisket was good, I think there are better rubs for beef.

Would any of you be so inclined as to share some with me?

Meowey


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Meowey,

I like this rub that I hatched up.

4 TBSP Splenda brown sugar (if regular brown sugar use 8 TBSP)
1 TBSP Red Pepper (cayenne) 
1 TBSP Chili powder 
1 tsp Black Pepper 
1.5 tsp dry mustard 
1.5 tsp onion powder 
1/2 tsp white pepper 


It seems to work good on everything and it justs needs the liquid ingredients to make my special BBQ sauce, when the rub and the sauce compliment each other then :idea:


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Aug 14, 2006)

I was just about to post aong the same lines. I have never done a brisket. I have never even tasted a brisket. Here's my pork and chicken rub:

2 LBS Sugar
8 ozs Season Salt
2 ozs Paprika
2 ozs Chili Powder
2 ozs Ground Black Pepper
1/2 ozs Garlic Salt
1/2 ozs Onion Powder
1 oz Cumin

Would this be good for brisket, or are there other flavors that would be better suited? I think I'm going to try my first one this weekend. I know Sam's has had some flats lately.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 14, 2006)

A brisket is good with nothing on it :!: 

If you haven't had brisket and like BBQ then you owe it to yourself to smoke one.  Get one of those flats and check out the beef forum for all the details and get ready for a taste sensation 8) .


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Always good to have a wide range of ideas to chose from.

then there's always a simple sprinkle of this and that...

garlic powder, onion powder, mustard powder, canjun spice

Thanks Guys!


----------



## teacup13 (May 20, 2007)

just gotta bump this one up....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






thanks for the rub Meowey.. if you havent tried this rub yet, you better because it is good...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













i love the addition of cinnamon,


----------



## deejaydebi (May 20, 2007)

I have most of the rubs on my SMF Hall of Fame Page in 3 x 5 format.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SMF-Recipes.htm


----------



## billyq (May 20, 2007)

Hey Motley, you gotta try a brisket.  Once you do, you'll always go back to it!


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (May 29, 2007)

I did and I have!!! I now smoke 2 at a time and vacuum seal for quick easy meals. Only smoked 1 this weekend, Sam's was low on them.


----------



## billyq (May 29, 2007)

Dont get us started on Sam's!  It's been done on an other thread.  They're either very low (and not very nice) or they are not going to carry them for the summer.  Go Figure.


----------



## m.m. (May 30, 2007)

A very quick & easy pork rib rub that I like:

1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 tablespoon chili powder
1/2 cup brown sugar

I can't make anything too spicy or the kids won't eat it. 

Just right for 2 racks of baby back ribs.


----------



## cheech (May 30, 2007)

Nice rubs thanks for sharing


----------



## t-bone tim (May 30, 2007)

I use Meowey's rub.....it is delish thanks for sharing.


----------



## bmbrboi (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this Meowey. Got 2 butts on right now rubbed down with this amazing mix of yours! You got a good sauce that pairs well with this?

Ash


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll have to try it sometime.


----------

